# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ESMERALDA!



## Carla_Danger (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Esmeralda, USMB's world traveler!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 14, 2015)

Ezzie,. wotever that is you're smokin', please share!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Happy Birthday to Esmeralda, USMB's world traveler!


Thank you!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


>


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Esmeralda, USMB's world traveler!
> ...




I hope you're having a relaxing Birthday!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Ezzie,. wotever that is you're smokin', please share!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Ezzie,. wotever that is you're smokin', please share!





I think he's already smoked it.  lol


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Ezzie,. wotever that is you're smokin', please share!



Hear that guys?  Esmeralda is "smokin''".

Just sayin'.... I saw her first.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2015)

Ooooh....I sent you a cake via PM.........but here goes......hope you enjoy this instead of a Birthday card.......






You'll like this healthy cake.......too....












And many more..............


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2015)

*Ode To A Lover - Poem by Esmeralda Balita*
Dream, little child, 
Dream of nice things, 
Of magic carpet and sparkling diamond rings.
Roam around and lose your way.
But home you must go to by the end of the day.

Fall, young lady, 
Fall deeply in love, 
Free as a dove that flies above.
Go throw your hugs and blow your kisses.
Fill your hands with red and white roses, 
From Romeo whose love you test.
But give your heart to the one who deserves best.

Dwell, genuine love, 
Dwell in the right place, 
Beyond rosy cheeks and ethereal face.
Let not your name be used in vain, 
To cause anyone to be betrayed and pained.
But stay in the place where you should belong, 
Where your heart will never get tired of singing its song. 

Esmeralda Balita

Ode To A Lover Poem by Esmeralda Balita - Poem Hunter


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Ooooh....I sent you a cake via PM.........but here goes......hope you enjoy this instead of a Birthday card.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's hard to know exactly where to start.....


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> View attachment 54745
> 
> *Ode To A Lover - Poem by Esmeralda Balita*
> Dream, little child,
> ...


How sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


>


This is cool.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 54745
> ...



You are more than welcome and it was my pleasure!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Ezzie,. wotever that is you're smokin', please share!





Haters gotta hate.........


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh....I sent you a cake via PM.........but here goes......hope you enjoy this instead of a Birthday card.......
> ...


btw, what does eusa mean, when it's connected to an emoticon....??


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 14, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Ezzie,. wotever that is you're smokin', please share!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 14, 2015)

And this is my Happy Birthday face.  lol


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Ooooh....I sent you a cake via PM.........but here goes......hope you enjoy this instead of a Birthday card.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You realize there's a fair to middling chance all 4 of those blokes are gay? Straight guys don't pose together like that


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh....I sent you a cake via PM.........but here goes......hope you enjoy this instead of a Birthday card.......
> ...


Just play  nice. This is a birthday thread.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thought that was nice.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

Remember, this is the 'Lounge.'  According to the rules, "Everyone will leave their politics, religious views, flame throwers and grudges at the door before entering."


----------



## mdk (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Cheers to you!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

mdk said:


> Happy Birthday! Cheers to you!


Thank you!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2015)

drifter said:


>


  Thanks!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You're welcome. Did you do anything fun?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I'm guessing, "Extra Unnecessary Stoopid Acronym"?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


A little bit, nothing much.  I am going to a Red Sea resort for a week in February: that will be my reward for getting old! LOL


----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry I missed this special thread yesterday, but a very happy birthday to you, Esmeralda!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2015)

Since I missed the party yesterday, I brought cake today!

Esmeralda

_*Hope you had a terrific day!*_


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 15, 2015)

Esmeralda, we need to meet up in October to celebrate our birthday's. I say we go get a tattoo and our noses pierced, then hit the bars!  lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Wow that will be neat! I have never traveled outside the USA.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh....I sent you a cake via PM.........but here goes......hope you enjoy this instead of a Birthday card.......
> ...



Now....how exactly do you know that?........................


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 16, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Sorry I missed this special thread yesterday, but a very happy birthday to you, Esmeralda!


Thank you! Pretty dogs.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 16, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Esmeralda, we need to meet up in October to celebrate our birthday's. I say we go get a tattoo and our noses pierced, then hit the bars!  lol


And then drive in a Corvette convertible across country on Route 66.


----------

